# Shimano ff system freewheel removal



## bikecrazy (Aug 13, 2019)

I need to remove the Shimano ff freewheel to get at the spokes. I can’t figure out which freewheel tool to use. The Park 1.3 is for the 85 and up freewheel and is too big. On line instructional videos refer to the older Shimano tool, no part number given. Any ideas? These ff systems were used on many 80s Schwinn lightweights. These are the ones where the front sprocket freewheel.


----------



## Gordon (Aug 13, 2019)

The lug spacing on the ones I have look similar to a fr-4, but the diameter is smaller. The 4 is too large.


----------



## Metacortex (Aug 14, 2019)

bikecrazy said:


> I need to remove the Shimano ff freewheel to get at the spokes. I can’t figure out which freewheel tool to use...




FFS freewheels with an 18.4mm/12-spline hole require the Shimano TL-FW20 (aka "Boss"), Bicycle Research CT-4 or equivalent tool. These were designed for pre-1985 non-UG Shimano freewheels, including FFS models. 

Here's a link to the CT-4: http://www.bicycletool.com/shimanosplinedfreewheelremoverpre-1985.aspx


----------



## bikecrazy (Aug 15, 2019)

Thanks!


----------

